# Are these dead?



## Lexingtonmax (Jan 26, 2011)

Today the plants I order online arrived, 3 weeks after being shipped! I ordered Windolov fern and Mini Fissidens...
well the fissedns where dry but when i put them in water they greened up a bit, the Windolov fern on the other hand doesn't look so good, and it smells a bit.
so i was wondering if the leaves are completely dead? the rhizomes look good though, should i cut off the leaves and then tie down the rhizomes?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Most likely the rhizomes are crap too - looks like they're rotting.

The moss might be ok, as moss is fairly resilient. I'd throw the ferns right out though.

Did you order from Aquatic Magic or something like that?


----------



## Lexingtonmax (Jan 26, 2011)

yup, Aquatic Magic...


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

In the first picture, the moss on the right might be OK, as there is still some green left. 

He Java Fern is a write off, however.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Lexingtonmax said:


> yup, Aquatic Magic...


now I'm worried, I order some metal check valve's almost a month ago... and some phoenix moss as well hope they don't die on me.


----------



## stupidspoons (Oct 18, 2010)

You can file a complaint through paypal under Resolution Centre saying that the plants arrived DOA and they will either refund your money or send you new plants


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

honestly, i would try and revive them. put them in your tank and just see if they come back alive, ferns can grow emersed and i accidentally left some ferns and anubias outside in a bucket over the winter, found them, they were dried up but not completely. i put them in my tank and after a week, they started to sprout new growth.


----------



## 5318008 (Dec 11, 2010)

Definitely dead. 
Just send them an complaint email with pictures and they'll send you new ones. I think they have a guarantee on plants arriving alive. 
Also I suggest asking them to delay the replacements. I'm definitely sure that it's the cold outside that killed them.
Been there, done that


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

first off you should wait till at least April before letting them ship. It's just too darn cold outside. 
The ferns are dead...but the mosses might come back, though it would take a while.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

5318008 said:


> Definitely dead.
> Just send them an complaint email with pictures and they'll send you new ones. I think they have a guarantee on plants arriving alive.
> Also I suggest asking them to delay the replacements. I'm definitely sure that it's the cold outside that killed them.
> Been there, done that


This is correct, given that they ship everywhere, they have a pretty hassle free replacement policy.


----------



## Lexingtonmax (Jan 26, 2011)

Byronicle said:


> honestly, i would try and revive them. put them in your tank and just see if they come back alive, ferns can grow emersed and i accidentally left some ferns and anubias outside in a bucket over the winter, found them, they were dried up but not completely. i put them in my tank and after a week, they started to sprout new growth.


That was my thought too, I cut off all the leaves then I split the rhizomes - to my surprise they where still green inside, finally I trimmed the roots. I put them into a glass cup with water from my aquarium and put the cup on a west windowsill... hopefully they will sprout back.
I also sent an email to the company and asked for a refund on the fern and one of the moss. I have it soaking in a bucket with a light over it and it seems to be holding together unlike the other moss square which is falling apart.
anyone know where I can buy aquatic moss and livewort here in the GTA?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Many users often have various plants for sale, just check out the Buy and Selling subsection of the forums.


----------

